
Ask HN: Would this work? Meetings with timers - klaaz0r
So I started noticing that at most of the places I have worked meetings are always exceeding the time, or not that well structured and get off track.<p>Now I have been thinking about making a sample app where you just 1) define the meetings topics. 2) setup the time for each topic. 3) invite &amp; start the meeting.<p>For me it would make sense because now I have a clear overview and I can go back to the meeting later and replay stuff.<p>Would this work for your team? and are you having similar problems with meetings?
======
higherpayusa
I find it interesting that deadlines for multi-month and multi-year projects
are often set in meetings that overrun their allotted time.

~~~
klaaz0r
Haha yes, it would be fun (as a dev) to look back at those meetings and see
who promised what

